

Show HN: Aether, bittorrent for text - rolleiflex
http://getaether.net

======
fnbr
What is this, exactly? Is it an anonymous forum? The page isn't clear...

~~~
rolleiflex
It's a decentralised network on which you can create a reddit-like forum.
People are anonymous, and posts in forums are distributed from one client app
to another.

~~~
fnbr
Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up. I'll check it out.

